# Neues Bike: Skeen 7.0 oder Stage 7.0?



## berni_at (27. August 2012)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir ein neues Bike kaufen. Bisher hatte ich einen Specialized Stumpjumper. Die AM-Geometrie hat mir nicht wirklich gefallen, daher habe ich es verkauft.
Da ich seit ca. 3 Jahren mehrheitlich RR fahre und das MTB eher nebenbei betreibe, habe ich mich entschlossen nicht mehr so viel Geld für ein Specialized etc. auszugeben. Weiters habe ich in den letzten Jahren die Entwicklungen bei Gabeln, Bremsen, Dämpfern etc. nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt und würde hier um Tipps und Erfahrungen von diesbezüglich bewanderten MTBlern und Forumsmitgliedern bitten.
Meine Fahrgewohnheiten sind:
- Mehrheitlich Touren bei mir im Wienerwald (Touren 40 - 70 km 600 - 1500 hm, die aber selten an einem Stück gefahren werden)
- Touren im Mittelgebirge (Touren 40 - 70 km 900 - 2000 hm)
- Touren am Gardasee (auch im schwierigeren Gelände) und Dolomiten
- Ganz selten Touren im Hochgebirge

Ins Auge gefasst hätte ich ein Skeen 8.0 von Radon. Da dies ausverkauft ist gäbe es folgende Varianten:

1) Ein Skeen 7.0: (Wie ist die u.a. Ausstattung zu bewerten, denn zu diesen Parts habe ich im Netz keine wirklich guten Testberichte gefunden)
- Gabel: Rock Shox SID RL Taper PopLoc
- Bremse: Formula RX Tune 

2) Ein Stage 7.0: (Wie ist die Ausstattung zu bewerten):
- Dämpfer: Fox RP2 BV
- Gabel: Fox Factory 32 Float Fit Remote 120

3) Ein Skeen 8.0 Carbone (verfügbar und um 2199)


Meine diesbezüglichen Überlegungen Bewertung der Räder insgesamt:
- Eigentlich wollte ich gerne das Radon Skeen 8.0. Da dies nicht verfügbar ist überlege ich das Skeen 8.0 Carbon zu kaufen, da dies nur um 200 Euro teurer ist und Gerüchten zufolge der Nachfolger erst im Frühjahr 2013 verfügbar sein wird, und 200 Euro teurer sein würde. Ich muss jedoch dazusagen, dass ich bei MTB aus Carbon grundsätzlich etwas skeptisch bin, da diese ev. doch leichter beschädigt werden können als RR aus Carbon und 2000 Euro eigentlich die Obergrenze darstellen (ev. mit ein wenig +/-)

- Das Skeen 7.0 würde mich ebenfalls reizen, aber da kann ich die Qualität der Bremsen und der Gabel nicht einschätzen.

- Das Stage kann ich insgesamt nicht wirklich einschätzen - Bitte um Bewertungen und Erfahrungen. Bei der Ausstattung ist nur der Fox RP 2 BV ein Fragezeichen? 

- Wo liegt der Unterschied vom Skeen 7.0 und dem Stage 7.0?

- Oder wäre es besser die 2013er Modell abzuwarten? 
- Ist ev. ein 29er Fully bei Radon geplant? Das wäre auch noch eine Option die mich interessieren würde.


----------



## tillibebek (10. September 2012)

Ich fahre ein Stage 7 - der Dämpfer ist absolut ok, denn ProPedal funktioniert echt gut.

Bin mit meinem Stage 7 super zufireden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonchris (10. September 2012)

Ich auch .... Alles absolut Top! Stage 7.0 ist ne klasse Sache . 
Wird aber schwer noch eins zu bekommen ...


----------



## teradsi (11. September 2012)

Hallo berni_at,

ich selbst habe ein Skeen 7.0 und bin schon des öfteren das Stage 6.0 vom kollegen gefahren. Da bei mir die Rock Shox SID RL noch defekt ist, kann ich dir von meiner Fahrt mit dem Stage sagen, dass sie in meinen Augen sehr gut arbeitet. Die Fox bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Die Bremsen am Skeen habe ich noch vor der ersten Tour getauscht (wegen fehlender Möglichkeit zur Einstellung der Griffe, und weil ich Bock auf die XT hatte ), aber bei der Probefahrt fand ich sie ziemlich ordentlich.
Bei der hinteren Federung gefällt mir bisher das Stage besser. Es ist meines Erachtens antriebsneutraler und schluckt dabei trotzdem noch mehr Unebenheiten weg. Aber vielleicht habe ich noch nicht die richtige Einstellung am Skeen gefunden (oder der Dämpfer muss noch getunt werden).
Hätte ich die Möglichkeit gehabt, dann wäre es wohl das Skeen 8.0 (Carbone) geworden, allerdings war es nicht in meiner Größe verfügbar. Ansonsten würde ich Dir nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen zum Stage 7.0 raten, sofern Du nicht das letzte Quäntchen in Sachen Leichtbau und Steifigkeit rausholen willst.

Beste Grüße
Christian


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

@teradsi, also daß das Stage antriebsneutraler als das Skeen ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifen. 
Bin beide Bikes gefahren und empfinde das Skeen als spürbar antriebneutraler.
Schluckfreudiger wird allerdings das Stage sein.
Das Skeen erfordert etwas mehr Aufwand beim abstimmen des Dämpfers, da hast Du schon recht.


----------



## teradsi (11. September 2012)

Bisher wippt mein Skeen mehr als das Stage vom Kollegen, selbst bei zugeschaltetem ProPedal . Finde ich auch doof, hatte ich mir eigentlich anders erhofft... Gleichzeitig ist das Skeen wesentlich straffer bei Unebenheiten. Aber wie gesagt, das sind meine/unsere Beobachtungen, ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sie durch irgendetwas negativ beeinflusst werden ^^ Ich werde nochmal vergleichen, wenn wir das nächste Mal fahren.


----------



## log11 (11. September 2012)

Der Dämpfer des Skeens sollte so eingestellt werden, daß er etwas weniger SAG hat als beim Stage. Man liest was von 15%. Das ist dann schon relativ hart.
Wie schwer bist Du? Ist sicher auch ne Frage des Fahrergewichts.
Ich habe meinen auf 120psi bei 70kg fahrfertig. Damit wippt kaum etwas und der Hinterbau spricht gut an.


----------



## teradsi (11. September 2012)

Ich wiege 80kg und der Druck lag bei der letzten Ausfahrt bei ca 150psi. Aber ich werde auch damit nochmal rumspielen. Danke für den Tipp mit den 15% SAG, das werde ich als erstes überprüfen.


----------



## tillibebek (12. Oktober 2012)

Und welches Bike wurde es denn jetzt? Stage oder Skeen?


----------



## log11 (13. Oktober 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren.....inklusive Erfahrungebericht.


----------



## tillibebek (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mich zum Glück für das Stage 7 entschieden.

Leicht, mit 120mm/125mm genau im Mittelbereich zwischen Tour und All Mountain und hochwertige Parts. Echt hochzufrieden, da das Handling einfach super Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

